# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Sorta Varmint Hunting

## muzza

Small boy and I had a long weekend in Victoria in Oz last weekend of January doing a bit of fox hunting. Met up with some guys from another on-line forum and camped out of Shepparton. on a large property that ranged from very flat to very vertical.

Wont bore you with details , but we did a lot of walking , sitting and calling with fox whistles , did a bit of spotlighting - bagged 3 young foxes with the light , and on the last morning managed to call this one in from a patch of bracken fern on a rocky hillside.

Did I mention it was hot ? Got to 43 degrees one afternoon , nearly melted most days but  it was an interesting wee adventure and the young fella had a ball . Hope to go back and do a winter fox drive in the future to get a nice skin worth mounting.

----------


## R93

Nice. 43* C bugger that!
You cant drive very far at night or early morning where i am working with out seeing a heap of fox, pigs, roos and emu.
One of the camps we stay in has a wild fox that will take a morsel out of your hand.
I spose there are so many here coz they dont get hunted like where you were Muzz?
Mention hunting to some around here and you get the odd funny look.
The young fella would have had a ball.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So forgive my Outbursts and my sausage fingers and thumbs!

----------


## muzza

It was too hot for us Taranakians mate . The foxes there do get a hammering , spotlighting them we only saw young stupid ones up close. The adult ones stayed well away and tended to do a runner once the light hit them. Plus the $10 a scalp on them made it worthwhile chasing them fairly often too I guess.

----------


## R93

Jeez $10 OZ is good coin for a scalp.
I should start scalping all the road kill ones here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So forgive my Outbursts and my sausage fingers and thumbs!

----------


## puku

i got told the other day (read last month) that they not paying anything for foxes now, this was around St Arnaud area.  We were over there two years ago and did some spotlighting, managed to get 5 foxes for the night.  And a few roo's

----------


## muzza

Dunno mate . The scalps were worth $10 a time in Victoria in January anyways.

Thats a bit naughty admitting to whacking the Australian National Animal. I know lots of them get whacked but you're not meant to actually admit it publicly..... :Wink:

----------


## puku

We had tags a.  The farm there get 50tags per year to control them, they are a bloody pest for the cropping farms!
I haven't been out shepparton before, what is out there?Cropping or livestock?

----------

